# Watched "On Golden Pond" again, New Hampshire??



## Denise1952 (Mar 21, 2014)

I would have never guessed New Hampshire is where it was filmed, if I read the credits right that is.

That movie was as good as it was the first time.  I even picked up more things I hadn't the first time.  The music, the lake, birds was just like "oh take me there forever".  Ethel and the "old poops" relationship was so wonderful.

Anyone live up that way, maybe see that gorgeous place? Denise


----------



## Jillaroo (Mar 21, 2014)

_It's a fantastic movie Denise, i could watch it over and over._:cool1:


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 21, 2014)

Jillaroo said:


> _It's a fantastic movie Denise, i could watch it over and over._:cool1:



For sure Jill!  Man I wanted to step into that one, my idea of heaven on Earth


----------



## Gael (Mar 22, 2014)

nwlady said:


> I would have never guessed New Hampshire is where it was filmed, if I read the credits right that is.
> 
> That movie was as good as it was the first time.  I even picked up more things I hadn't the first time.  The music, the lake, birds was just like "oh take me there forever".  Ethel and the "old poops" relationship was so wonderful.
> 
> Anyone live up that way, maybe see that gorgeous place? Denise



I can say that in general the New England section of the US is my favorite; Vermont specifically.

Interesting aside about the location from Wiki:

When visiting Holderness, New Hampshire, one can take a boat tour of Squam Lake and view the filming sites from the movie. There is also a restaurant called "Walter's Basin," which is named after the trout called "Walter" that Billy catches with Norman. For filming, "Walter" was brought in from a trout pond at the nearby Castle in the Clouds estate. He was released after his capture back into Squam Lake. Leftover footage of Fonda and Hepburn driving through the New Hampshire countryside, as seen in the opening credits, was later used for the opening of the CBS television sitcom _Newhart._


----------



## Phantom (Mar 22, 2014)

What was the movie ,,,,,,,,,,,,On golden blond ??? heh heh heh


----------



## Jackie22 (Mar 22, 2014)

nwlady said:


> I would have never guessed New Hampshire is where it was filmed, if I read the credits right that is.
> 
> That movie was as good as it was the first time.  I even picked up more things I hadn't the first time.  The music, the lake, birds was just like "oh take me there forever".  Ethel and the "old poops" relationship was so wonderful.
> 
> Anyone live up that way, maybe see that gorgeous place? Denise



Yes, I agree, Denise, a great movie that displayed insight into humanity with a very talented cast.


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 22, 2014)

Gael said:


> I can say that in general the New England section of the US is my favorite; Vermont specifically.
> 
> Interesting aside about the location from Wiki:
> 
> When visiting Holderness, New Hampshire, one can take a boat tour of Squam Lake and view the filming sites from the movie. There is also a restaurant called "Walter's Basin," which is named after the trout called "Walter" that Billy catches with Norman. For filming, "Walter" was brought in from a trout pond at the nearby Castle in the Clouds estate. He was released after his capture back into Squam Lake. Leftover footage of Fonda and Hepburn driving through the New Hampshire countryside, as seen in the opening credits, was later used for the opening of the CBS television sitcom _Newhart._



What a neat bit of trivia, thank you Gael!!  Yes, New England area is someplace I dream of going one day also


----------



## Gael (Mar 22, 2014)

nwlady said:


> What a neat bit of trivia, thank you Gael!!  Yes, New England area is someplace I dream of going one day also



YW, Denise. I love New England and found out after some genelogical research that I had great grandparents who came from there. And my great, great, great, great grandfather settled in Conn. in the 17the century when it was still a British colony. I think I have a genetic pull or something.


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 22, 2014)

Gael said:


> YW, Denise. I love New England and found out after some genelogical research that I had great grandparents who came from there. And my great, great, great, great grandfather settled in Conn. in the 17the century when it was still a British colony. I think I have a genetic pull or something.



That's cool Gael, someone in our family did the geneology but only back to I think my Great, great grand-dad, it is sure interesting hugs, denise PS need to shower, and then eat, call Harry at 9 a.m. Then probably be headed over to his place


----------

